# Wales against the cuts



## niclas (Sep 14, 2010)

Don't want to duplicate the anti-cuts thread here but, as there are three meetings in Wales on it organising against the cuts I wondered if we could get things together somewhat?
 There is scope for trade unionists, community campaigners and activists to join together here in Wales because:
 (a) Wales has a greater reliance on the public sector than England in terms of jobs and services and 
(b) has an Assembly government that is opposed to privatisation and PFI in the public sector. We need to nurture a climate where cuts in frontline services are resisted (and the blame is put firmly on the bankers and the politicians who cuddled up to them).

PS The North Wales Against Cuts meeting in the Lager Club, Wrexham, on Monday, 27 Sept, is followed a week later by an RMT-sponsored meeting with Bob Crow to defend public services. Details to follow.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 14, 2010)

Whilst there has been much publicity of the sounds of rebellion coming from the TUC in Manchester, the WTUC are in a less militant mood.

There will be a meeting to discuss co-ordination of the trade union response on 29th September. It is being led by UNISON and PCS, the TUC will be notable by their absence. The 29th was supposed to be international public services day with protests all over Europe - but not in wales. the vibe i am getting is that the WTUC do not want to upset the WAG.

There will be a mass rally in London on 20th October, followed by a lobby of MPs. The next day there will be a Lobby of the Senedd.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 15, 2010)

why not repost the meetings then!



> 21st September: ‘Defend Public Services’, organised by Cardiff Trades Council, 7.00 pm at the Cardiff Bus Sport and Social Club, 59-61 Tudor Street, Cardiff CF11 6AD. Further details from Katrine Williams, email: cardiffctuc@googlemail.com


my union are doing nothing afaics


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Sep 15, 2010)

Got this in my inbox



> *Stop the Tory Cuts - Join the Fightback Meeting.Right to Work South Wales Public Meeting*
> Thursday 16th September 7:30pm
> South Riverside Community Centre, Brunel Street (off Ninian Park Road), Cardiff.
> Speakers include:
> ...



I agree completely (for once!) with Niclas though, we need a broad based community campaign coalition around the cuts and credit crunch that can begin to provide a pole of attraction and focus for those who want to organise against them & that try to bring together & provide support for all the different battles, campaigns and struggles. As a Wrexham trade unionist remarked to me, the style of organising seen in the anti-poll tax movement could provide an inspiration.

There are also growing campaigns against arts cuts, one some friends of mine have been involved with is *Fight for the right to creativity in Mid-Wales* which is now linking up with other campaigns in Wales against cuts in arts projects.

I will flag up their next meeting when I hear about it. This is from their blurb



> In June this year, following a major investment review, the Arts Council of Wales (ACW) announced that it will withdraw revenue funding from 32 arts organisations across Wales. Small community based organisations have been particularly hard hit. Some face almost certain closure.
> 
> Many of these organisations are in rural areas where they play a vital role, enhancing people’s quality of life by providing an educational, cultural and social service in the heart of their local communities. Destroying these community organisations will leave cultural “black holes” in these areas, seriously effecting social and economic prosperity and progress.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Sep 15, 2010)

the ACW and lots of those orgs take the piss
boohoo for all those arty farty types living off grants having to wake up


----------



## lewislewis (Sep 15, 2010)

I have heard that Cymdeithas will be doing alot around the proposed cuts to S4C, including the possibility of civil disobedience, license fee refusals etc. Could be good to link them to this, although I am not a member or a Welsh speaker so probably not the person to ask.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Sep 15, 2010)

ddraig said:


> the ACW and lots of those orgs take the piss
> boohoo for all those arty farty types living off grants having to wake up



To be honest, I think this is a rather narrow minded and shortsighted view of the positive role arts (in the broadest sense) plays in communities. In fact, your view is quite Tory - taken to its logical extension you will be arguing next that Public Libraries should be axed.

I don't have much time for 'arty farty types', but I don't think that these are the people who are campaigning in mid-wales and elsewhere & the cuts will precisely re-inforce elitism and arty fartiness. Across the middle of Wales a huge number of community based projects are being axed that will decrease the opportunity for large numbers of working class and young people to get involved in music, drama, cinema, art and so on.

To give the example of a project facing shutting down,



> Mid Powys Youth Theatre (MPYT)..... holds weekly workshops with young people between the ages of 14 and 21 years old. MPYT's workshops explore artistic avenues ranging from acting skills to costume design, stage management, directing, devising processes and musicianship, as well as producing two professional theatre productions a year. MPYT gives young people a springboard with which to be creative, develop self-esteem and a sense of purpose and responsibility. MPYT allows young people to grow in confidence and social maturity, which has helped members to combat insecurities, isolation and depression.



We have already seen the social impacts of the cuts made by the Tories in the 80s attacking young facilities, adult education, arts provision, public libraries and local services etc to dumb down society and rip the soul out of it.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 15, 2010)

mention me and tory in the same paragraph again and i'll trip you up outside tesco!


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Sep 15, 2010)

fancy yer chances, mate.........?!
well you  sound a bit daily mail populist.
 i think those who take the piss are billionaires who in Britain somehow manage to pay zero tax through various scams and dodges. £120 billion squid lost from the public purse as a consquence of serial tax dodging, meantime the workers who investigate them and could get the £££ back are being given the boot by the government.....


----------



## Infidel Castro (Sep 16, 2010)

Who are these 'cunts' you speak of?  

Oh wait, you meant 'cuts'...


----------



## ddraig (Sep 17, 2010)

alleged street stall in Cardiff on Sat 25 - 9am-4 St John's Square (outside market)
demo at Senedd on Weds 20 Oct

joint WTUC mobilisation meeting at temple of peace, Cathays Park on the cuts with Martin Mansfield, Hether Wakefield and a PCS speaker apparently, Weds 29 Sept 11am - 3.30 with lunch

no links yet sorry!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 17, 2010)

ddraig said:


> alleged street stall in Cardiff on Sat 25 - 9am-4 St John's Square (outside market)
> demo at Senedd on Weds 20 Oct
> 
> joint WTUC mobilisation meeting at temple of peace, Cathays Park on the cuts with Martin Mansfield, Hether Wakefield and a PCS speaker apparently, Weds 29 Sept 11am - 3.30 with lunch
> ...



Are you sure this is WTUC? Last i heard the TUC were not involved and it was goiong to be led by UNISON and PCS. i dont think it is a meeting you can just turn up for on the day, i think advance registration is required.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 17, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Are you sure this is WTUC? Last i heard the TUC were not involved and it was goiong to be led by UNISON and PCS. i dont think it is a meeting you can just turn up for on the day, i think advance registration is required.


 
not sure no, you are of course right about the registration - yeah keep the members and workers out, just have the paid staff of unions enjoying a nice lunch and circle jerk on a weekday, maybe heather will do pic signing!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 17, 2010)

ddraig said:


> not sure no, you are of course right about the registration - yeah keep the members and workers out, just have the paid staff of unions enjoying a nice lunch and circle jerk on a weekday, maybe heather will do pic signing!



I understand the cynicism.

As it is international public services day it had been expected that there would be some sort of public demonstration organised by the WTUC - but they were not up for it.

I am not fully up to speed on what is planned, i will be speaking to UNISON House next week to get confirmation, but it is my understanding that it is intended to be a day of organising and planning, including workshops etc and hopefully there will be action plans coming out of it, rather than it being just a talking shop.

I dont think the registration is intended to keep the workers out, merely to keep some control over numbers and ensure as many union branches as possible are represented. UNISON are hoping there will be at least two members from each branch attending - even if they only send one that will be 43 people - that is UNISON alone, there will also be PCS, UNITE and several other public sector unions (GMB seem reluctant to be involved).

There is a danger that it will be the 'usual suspects' that turn up, but i think it is important that those involved are able to go back to branches and make things happen.

I was not aware that Heather was popping along. I assume that is to add some 'gravitas' to the event, but hopefully it will not get in the way of the planning.

I will post more detail next week after i have spoken with the bods organising it all.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 30, 2010)

ddraig said:


> joint WTUC mobilisation meeting at temple of peace, Cathays Park on the cuts with Martin Mansfield, Hether Wakefield and a PCS speaker apparently, Weds 29 Sept 11am - 3.30 with lunch
> 
> no links yet sorry!



Interesting event. 

Only UNISON and PCS involved. UNITE and GMB not interested because apparently they are not public sector unions (technically correct, but not sure the thousands of members they have in Local Government would agree).

Much criticism of the WTUC for not organising something themselves and criticism of TUC nationally for waiting till next March for rally in London.

However, event proved as a first useful step towards better coordination between UNISON and PCS. A lot of good ideas for campaigning were generated, although no meat on the bone in terms of actual plans. I think this will be forthcoming soon though as they distill the ideas that came out of the workshops. I anticipate regular meetings between the two in the coming months. 

There was a lot of talk about this needing to involve the 'community', it is after all them that will be having to deal with the reduced services they will be getting. References to breaking out of the trade union ghetto were music to my ears, will wait to see if it materialises.

Watch out for protest at Welsh Lib Dem confernece in Brecon next month


----------



## ddraig (Oct 1, 2010)

Cardiff against Cuts! - Sat 23 october 
Sat 23 october - noon - outside City Hall




			
				guardian Cardiff  said:
			
		

> The march, planned for noon on 23 October, is organised as part of Cardiff Against the Cuts – a campaign launched by Cardiff Trades Council last week ahead of the coalition government's public spending review which is due to be released on 20 October.
> 
> Tha campaign has grouped together those working in public and private sectors including council workers, rail and bus workers and unions. The march was also called by Wales Shop Stewards Network and gained support from Swansea Trades Council.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/cardiff/20...-demonstration


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Oct 1, 2010)

i'd be more enthusiastic if 'cardiff against the cuts' weren't just something launched at a rather small meeting bureaucratically dominated by, and pretty much run for the political benefit of one small left wing group - The Socialist Party. Unfortunately, it seems that unlike in North Wales we are not going to have a proper broad based, open, democratic coalition but rather lots of this kind of nonsense from the small left wing groups.

This is unfortunate because the potential exists for a left wing movement to emerge that actually has a social base in the wider community and something rather bigger and exciting.

Also we should have started building these coalitions eighteen months ago when the banks crisis first emerged, the left has already missed a major opportunity.


----------



## niclas (Oct 2, 2010)

Udo Erasmus said:


> i'd be more enthusiastic if 'cardiff against the cuts' weren't just something launched at a rather small meeting bureaucratically dominated by, and pretty much run for the political benefit of one small left wing group - The Socialist Party. Unfortunately, it seems that unlike in North Wales we are not going to have a proper broad based, open, democratic coalition but rather lots of this kind of nonsense from the small left wing groups.
> 
> This is unfortunate because the potential exists for a left wing movement to emerge that actually has a social base in the wider community and something rather bigger and exciting.
> 
> Also we should have started building these coalitions eighteen months ago when the banks crisis first emerged, the left has already missed a major opportunity.


 
That's the sectarian spirit - blame someone else.

Anyway, here's the report on the Wxm meeting. Pleasantly surprised at the amount of new faces and one blistering contribution from a woman on disability who came up with the show-stopping line "MS is not a lifestyle choice"


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Oct 2, 2010)

sorry if i sounded negative


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 2, 2010)

if you dont like the composition of the group then why don't you get involved yourself, bring some mates along etc?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 2, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> if you dont like the composition of the group then why don't you get involved yourself, bring some mates along etc?


 
i don't know much about 'Cardiff against the cuts', but some groups are not democratic enough to be changed from within. they are simply popular fronts for another organisation.

I hasten to add, i am not saying this is the case in this instance, it might be, but i dont know enough to comment. whilst there are trade union activist involved, they do not appear to be involved in an official capacity, which does undermine it a bit


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 3, 2010)

ah yeah, fair enough.


----------



## niclas (Oct 3, 2010)

I still think there's scope for a Wales against the cuts.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 4, 2010)

awww is our fav comrade upset that someone else had the idea first? 
did they take your ball away? 

down with this sort of thing


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 4, 2010)

niclas said:


> I still think there's scope for a Wales against the cuts.


 
There needs to be a co-ordinated campaign against the cuts that involves the people who work in the public sector (trade unions) and service users (everybody).

The awkward part is going to be getting everyone on board the same campaign. 

The trade unions need to embrace community groups; i think they are up for this, but they are not going to embrace fringe political parties with their own agendas - simples.

The trade unions have massive resources and experience available to them and i see them as taking a leading role in the campaign.

At the UNISON / PCS event the Poll Tax campaign was mentioned several times as a demonstration of how communities can unite and win. There is a certain amount of irony in this, cos i don't recall the unions being at the forefront of that campaign. The unions need to work in a way they are not used to in this country and forge some GENUINE links with the community, not just 'reinvigorating the trades council network'. This is going to involve a giant leap of faith on the part of the unions if the link building is going to be meaningful rather than just rhetoric.

There clearly could and should be a role for 'radical' groups in this campaign but they also need to realise what is going on and put their dogma in their back pocket for a while. They need to realise what a useful tool the unions could be and not alienate them before we have even kicked off. if the two do fall out the last thing we need is two separate campaigns running, both claiming the moral high-ground and undermining each other.

The stakes in this game are pretty damn high, if we fuck this up we are heading into the dismantling of the public sector for ever and our taxes lining the pockets of private firms running the whole show (what is left of it).

I am not sure the trade unions or the 'left' are ready for this, but they damn well need to get ready PDQ


----------



## niclas (Oct 8, 2010)

Funny you should mention the poll tax - it was mentioned in the Wxm anti-cuts meeting (and a subsequent RMT sponsored pro-public services meeting last Monday with Bob Crow in Wxm that attracted 50 people).
 It's not a great parallel because you could resist by not doing anything - i.e. not paying - and you're right that the unions were crap. But this time, the unions realise it's a fight for jobs and services and they're generally up for it. Unions like PCS and RMT aren't tailing Labour any more either, which helps. The most difficult thing will be the fragmented nature of the cuts - people will blame councils, health trusts, WAG, the government... when in fact our focus has to remain on central govt for deciding the level of cuts.
 On the basis of local meetings, I'd say activists were more up for this than they've been since the Iraq war.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Oct 8, 2010)

I understand your point about centralising anger and opposition on the government, but I don't think we should let the Welsh Assembly Government or local Councils off the hook that are implementing the cuts, we should be demanding that they in the fashion of left wing Labour councils of the past be prepared to defy central government on the basis that it is 'better to break the law than break the poor'


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Oct 8, 2010)

There is a mass meeting organised by the PCS members at the passport office who will lose their jobs on Monday in Newport at the Kings Hotel at 12. The meeting is open to all, if you are able to please attend and show support for these workers. The bigger and more vibrant the gathering the more confident the workforce will feel to resist and not take things lying down.


----------



## niclas (Oct 10, 2010)

Do you do politics in anything other than slogans? 
A left-wing council could refuse to implement any cuts, say not set a budget, and individual cllrs would get surcharged and disqualified. That's what happened in L'pool when there was a mass movement behind them and the miners were on strike. Try selling that option in 2010 - assuming you can find a Respect councillor.

The reality is that most councils in Wales have been making cuts - they're called efficiency savings these days - for some years because of central govt and WAG demands. I advocate starting any cuts at the top but senior officers tend to be reluctant to do that, strangely.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 10, 2010)

niclas said:


> Do you do politics in anything other than slogans?
> A left-wing council could refuse to implement any cuts, say not set a budget, and individual cllrs would get surcharged and disqualified. That's what happened in L'pool when there was a mass movement behind them and the miners were on strike. Try selling that option in 2010 - assuming you can find a Respect councillor.
> 
> The reality is that most councils in Wales have been making cuts - they're called efficiency savings these days - for some years because of central govt and WAG demands. I advocate starting any cuts at the top but senior officers tend to be reluctant to do that, strangely.


 
well.......... i am aware of councils that have started at the top. The problem is, they are going with good packages and good pensions. Nothing wrong with that, the packages are currently available to any staff that go. However, those packages are likely to be reduced by the time mass redundancies of lower graded workers come along - and pension cuts are around the corner.


----------



## niclas (Oct 11, 2010)

Clint - the comment by me wasn't aimed at you


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Oct 15, 2010)

Presumably Niclas would condemn action of this type



> BOWS AGAINST THE BARONS
> 
> The First spark of Direct Action against the cuts was fired last night night, when Robin Hood's men slipped out of Sherwood Forest to attack the fortified enemy held stronghold of Nottinghamshire County Council head quarters. A building that contains the remnants of the County Councils Tory administration, lead by the appropriately named Councillor Mrs Kay Cutts.
> 
> Windows at the fortification were attacked, windows broken and graffiti daubed on the building, in a wilful act of resistance stating"F**K Austerity. Fight the Cuts.



http://country-standard.blogspot.com/2010/10/notts-county-council-attacked-bows.html

I find his argument that we should let off the hook Councillors and Assembly Members who vote and implement the cuts bizarre, a position that would rob the movement of its teeth and could be construed as aiming to give cover to members of his own party who are set to capitulate and ram through attacks on all us. It gives succour to the argument that some cuts are neccessary whereas our position - as a movement - should be no cuts are neccessary (though we do favour cuts that target the rich and useless stuff like weapons of mass destruction and war)

The following exchange is perhaps instructive of how we should approach politicians



> I had a discussion with Phil Bevan, the Plaid Councillor for Central Caerphilly on the stall on Saturday. He came up claiming to be opposing the cuts generally. I asked if we could count on him to vote against them. He said that, while he opposed them, the cuts were inevitable and they’d have to put them through. So, I asked whether, if Council workers decided to take industrial action to prevent job losses, he would back them. At first he said that they’d be saving the Council money, by saving them some days’ pay.
> 
> I pointed out that if the workforce took strike action they’d be helping him and other councillors to oppose the cuts. After all, it might be hard for Councillors to go back to the Assembly and say they couldn’t put cuts through, but if the workforce helped them out by making it impossible to put cuts through, that would be a different matter. He seemed astonished by this.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 15, 2010)

so you ARE just going to continue down the sectarian point scoring road then?

e2a
who is speaking in that second quote and where is it from please ta?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 15, 2010)

Cardiff Council has said it has to make £90 million cuts over 3 years
not sure why they just didn't round it up to the scarier figure of £100 million 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-11549019

first step should be stopping the massive proposed outsourcing of the Social Infrastructure and the Built Environment
after showing the greedy ineffectual consultants the door of course


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 15, 2010)

ddraig said:


> Cardiff Council has said it has to make £90 million cuts over 3 years
> not sure why they just didn't round it up to the scarier figure of £100 million
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-11549019
> 
> ...


 
90 million is a guess though isnt it? The official amount of cuts won't be know to the Assembly until the 20th will it??


----------



## ddraig (Oct 15, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> 90 million is a guess though isnt it? The official amount of cuts won't be know to the Assembly until the 20th will it??


 
yes it is i guess, i think Cardiff were asked to look at 12.5%-15% even up to 20% savings so it could be a softening up excercise
next week/week after should be interesting


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 15, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-west-wales-10779091

Similar story about Gwynedd from July...47 million in 4 years


----------



## niclas (Oct 16, 2010)

Phil Bevan and I live in the real world. On planet Udo the workers are all heading towards the barricades.
In the real world, I will be supporting a 33% cut in senior management in my council to enable us to protect frontline services. On Planet Udo there will be denounciations of such reformist tactics.
In the real world, I will be backing a vigil on the 20th against the Con-Dem cuts. On Planet Udo, that's just reformist.
In the real world, I will be marching on the 23rd against these cuts. On Planet Udo...?


----------



## niclas (Oct 16, 2010)

All local authorities are expecting the worst. The CSR is announced on the 20th October but the Welsh Government isn't expected to pass on details of the level of cuts to local authorities/NHS etc until November 17. That's the Welsh D-Day.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 16, 2010)

niclas said:


> All local authorities are expecting the worst. The CSR is announced on the 20th October but the Welsh Government isn't expected to pass on details of the level of cuts to local authorities/NHS etc until November 17. That's the Welsh D-Day.



Why is it going to take a fucking month?


----------



## niclas (Oct 16, 2010)

Presumably because WAG has to assess how much money is in the pot after the CSR and, on that basis, how to divide the block grant in terms of NHS, local councils, etc. and possibly axing some services. Don't see a month is unreasonable when you're talking about hundreds of millions of pounds.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 16, 2010)

niclas said:


> Phil Bevan and I live in the real world. On planet Udo the workers are all heading towards the barricades.
> In the real world, *I will be supporting a 33% cut in senior management in my council* to enable us to protect frontline services. On Planet Udo there will be denounciations of such reformist tactics.
> In the real world, I will be backing a vigil on the 20th against the Con-Dem cuts. On Planet Udo, that's just reformist.
> In the real world, I will be marching on the 23rd against these cuts. On Planet Udo...?



Are these senior managers not people with families to support and roofs to keep over their heads?


----------



## niclas (Oct 17, 2010)

So is the Queen - is that a reason to let her keep Buckingham Palace?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 17, 2010)

niclas said:


> So is the Queen - is that a reason to let her keep Buckingham Palace?


 



*_treats comment with the contempt it deserves_


----------



## ddraig (Oct 18, 2010)

*Cardiff again*




			
				granuiad said:
			
		

> cut more than 200 jobs in the next financial year to help fill a budget gap of £33m



them be some well paid jobs then! £165,000 each! 

from this article http://www.guardian.co.uk/cardiff/2010/oct/14/cardiff-council-public-sector-cuts-buget-gap

this bit confuses me! one authority can't unilaterly change the pensions can they? 



			
				granuiad said:
			
		

> The council also yesterday said they would be looking at public sector pensions, closing down an old people's home, and have a vision to make sure council tax rent stays within the city


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 18, 2010)

> *20th October – Lunch time lobby at Senedd
> *
> When the Chancellor makes his announcement on the Comprehensive Spending Review in London a demonstration will be taking place at the Senedd. This event is being arranged by PCS and UNISON and will be followed by leafleting in Cardiff City Centre. The demonstration will commence at 12.30 pm outside the Senedd.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 23, 2010)

Anything protest anywhere up North, anyone know?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 23, 2010)

about 300 maybe 400 at Cardiff march and rally passing 1000's out buying shit they don't need.

meeting on Monday 8 Nov at Transport club on Tudor St to build campaign


----------



## niclas (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes - there was a march of about 80 in Wrecsam today organised last minute by N Wales Against Cuts and I'm told there will be a march in Caernarfon on 4.12.10 organised by Cymdeithas yr Iaith.
Would be good to coordinate on an all-Wales basis.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 24, 2010)

video of crap turnout at Cardiff and Wrexham
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-11610665


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 25, 2010)

niclas said:


> Yes - there was a march of about 80 in Wrecsam today organised last minute by N Wales Against Cuts and I'm told there will be a march in Caernarfon on 4.12.10 organised by Cymdeithas yr Iaith.
> Would be good to coordinate on an all-Wales basis.


 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Oct 28, 2010)

And so it begins...
10,000 workers in the Rhondda face a lock-out 
http://www.gmb.org.uk/newsroom/latest_news/council_workers_face_lock_out.aspx


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 28, 2010)

Udo Erasmus said:


> And so it begins...
> 10,000 workers in the Rhondda face a lock-out
> http://www.gmb.org.uk/newsroom/latest_news/council_workers_face_lock_out.aspx


 
Shit.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Oct 28, 2010)

ironically and strangely the council is involved in organising a comemoration of the hundredth anniversary of the tonypandy riots which i believe were sparked off by thousands of workers being locked out.

there is a welsh people's history dayschool on the riots on saturday that i am gonna try and make -
http://www.llafur.org/events.htm


----------



## ddraig (Oct 28, 2010)

Udo Erasmus said:


> And so it begins...
> 10,000 workers in the Rhondda face a lock-out
> http://www.gmb.org.uk/newsroom/latest_news/council_workers_face_lock_out.aspx


 
bbc article on same http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-11641538


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 28, 2010)

Udo Erasmus said:


> And so it begins...
> 10,000 workers in the Rhondda face a lock-out
> http://www.gmb.org.uk/newsroom/latest_news/council_workers_face_lock_out.aspx


 
it began several months ago i am afraid, Neath Port Talbot and Merthyr started this process some time ago, as have several english councils.

The LGA has been giving advice to councils on how to do this. Effectively they are tearing up national negotiating mechanisms and leaving every council to themselves. It eliminates the risk of a national dispute (staff can only strike over issues that affect them directly) but given the strength of unions nationally, it may provide an opportunity to fight something properly on a local level rather than welsh branches being undone by less militant branches in the south east of England.

As for RCT  -  I have to declare an interest so it would be inappropriate too say much, but i will say the above article does not represent the position of the largest union in RCT. It also contains several factual errors, so should not be taken as being the full story.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Oct 28, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> it began several months ago i am afraid, Neath Port Talbot and Merthyr started this process some time ago, as have several english councils.



i wasn't really claiming that all history begins on 28th of october 2010 in RCT.
so spill da beans...what's the position of the largest union in RCT? what are the factual errors? urbanites must pool our knowledge!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 2, 2010)

can anybody help me please?

i need to find a poster/details/link of the meeting in The Transport Club on Tudor St, Cardiff next week Monday 8 November (at 7.30 i think!)

have been googling but no joy

thanks


----------



## ddraig (Nov 2, 2010)

right! 
have found the poster and taken a pic of it






text at bottom reads



			
				Cardiff against Cuts said:
			
		

> 7.30pm Monday 8th November
> Cardiff Bus Sports and Social Club, Tudor St
> 
> Cardiff Against the Cuts was launched in September 2010 by Cardiff Trades Council ata meeting of activists from the PCS, unison, CWU, RMT, UNITE, UCU and other unions, as well as community campaigners fighting to stop cuts in schools, hospitals and other public services.


katrine.williams@ btinternet.com  
take out space after @
also a mobile phone no but don't want to post that, happy to share via pm


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2010)

Cardiff Council slimming down top management
http://www.guardian.co.uk/cardiff/2...top-tier-jobs-cuts-protect-frontline-services


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 4, 2010)

ddraig said:


> Cardiff Council slimming down top management
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/cardiff/2...top-tier-jobs-cuts-protect-frontline-services


 


> Three top management jobs are due to be cut


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


>


 
what u rolling eyes at? the number or the post?
those jobs are corp directors on shitloads and the OM level will be next


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 7, 2010)

ddraig said:


> what u rolling eyes at? the number or the post?
> those jobs are corp directors on shitloads and the OM level will be next


 
sorry, no offence intended, the number was what got me  hardly a massive slimming down of the pay bill, no matter how much they earn. bet they get nice packages though.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 8, 2010)

Cardiff Against Cuts meeting TONIGHT MONDAY 8 November 
reminder for Cardiff Tonight MON 8 NOV

flyer and details up there ^^


----------



## ddraig (Nov 23, 2010)

Cardiff Council receives cut of only 0.1%!
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...councils-face-1-4-budget-cuts-91466-27698578/
and not "much" for others too


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 9, 2010)

Demo in Wrexham on Sat 18th, assemble at eleven at arch by Horse & Jockey on Regent Street, Wrexham town centre.

http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/actions/93

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=175434809143074


----------



## ddraig (Dec 10, 2010)

hey PT
all ok?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 10, 2010)

ddraig said:


> hey PT
> all ok?


 
Sound Ddraig, how are you? Been busy in Cardiff lately hasn't it?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 14, 2010)

ddraig said:


> Cardiff Council receives cut of only 0.1%!
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...councils-face-1-4-budget-cuts-91466-27698578/
> and not "much" for others too


 
depends what it is 0.1% of ---- RCT is being cut by a measly 1.7% - which still equates to around £20 million.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 14, 2010)

http://ukuncut.org.uk/actions/101

Meet at 10am outside Top Shop in Queen Street, Cardiff. saturday 18th december


----------



## niclas (Dec 15, 2010)

http://ukuncut.org.uk/actions/93

We're going for a more relaxed 11am start in Wrecsam... nice to see Aber and Swansea at it too.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 17, 2010)

*SATURDAY 19TH FEBRUARY
PONTYPRIDD*
*
An all wales mobilisation of trade unions and community groups to demonstrate against the cuts.*

Meet 11:30 am, main entrance to Ynysangharad park, to be followed by a march through town an ending with a rally in the Muni Arts Centre.

More info to follow


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 19, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> http://ukuncut.org.uk/actions/101
> 
> Meet at 10am outside Top Shop in Queen Street, Cardiff. saturday 18th december



anyone know how this went?


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Dec 19, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> anyone know how this went?



I got there just before 11 am, about 30 people there or so, may have been more earlier. Good festive atmosphere & passers by being leafleted by PCS Wales reps.
It went okay, militancy and turnout perhaps curtailed by the snow and cold weather, town was much emptier as well than you would expect on the last saturday before chrismas...
I hear report that the Wrexham store was shut down.

Is the Pontypridd march the one Wales TUC called ages ago and then cancelled?!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 19, 2010)

Udo Erasmus said:


> I got there just before 11 am, about 30 people there or so, may have been more earlier. Good festive atmosphere & passers by being leafleted by PCS Wales reps.
> It went okay, militancy and turnout perhaps curtailed by the snow and cold weather, town was much emptier as well than you would expect on the last saturday before chrismas...
> I hear report that the Wrexham store was shut down.
> 
> Is the Pontypridd march the one Wales TUC called ages ago and then cancelled?!


 
No -- the ponty thing is being driven by UNISON. PCS on board as well, contact being made with other unions in the next few days.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 19, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> No -- the ponty thing is being driven by UNISON. PCS on board as well, contact being made with other unions in the next few days.


 
if anyone wants a PDF of the poster for the rally, PM me your e-mail --- having said that it should be going on RCT UNISON website soon


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Dec 23, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> http://ukuncut.org.uk/actions/101
> 
> Meet at 10am outside Top Shop in Queen Street, Cardiff. saturday 18th december


 
Here's the report back from the UK Uncut action in Cardiff


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 13, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> *SATURDAY 19TH FEBRUARY
> PONTYPRIDD*
> *
> An all wales mobilisation of trade unions and community groups to demonstrate against the cuts.*
> ...


 
Time to up the tempo on pushing this me thinx.

UNISON, PCS, UNITE, GMB and ponty trades Council now on board.

The law are starting to get a bit twitchy with RCT cuts getting a lot of attention in the media. Lots of anger about.

Any one wants a poster PM me.

As an aside, there are Top Shop, M&S and Vodaphone shops in Ponty.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 15, 2011)

Neath Port Talbot accept a cut
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-west-wales-12193581



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> The one-year agreement is aimed at minimising compulsory redundancies as the council looks to close a £24m gap in its budget by 2014.
> 
> Council leaders had warned staff they would dismiss and re-employ them on new terms if an agreement was not reached.
> 
> ...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 15, 2011)

What would peoples thoughts be about actually trying to get an all-Wales meeting together of the various anti-cuts groups? Just floating an idea like. But the assembly and the welsh govt do seem more susceptible to pressure from the working class compared to the UK generally, so a Welsh national lobby wouldn't be a bad idea...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 15, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> What would peoples thoughts be about actually trying to get an all-Wales meeting together of the various anti-cuts groups? Just floating an idea like. But the assembly and the welsh govt do seem more susceptible to pressure from the working class compared to the UK generally, so a Welsh national lobby wouldn't be a bad idea...



OKAY in principle, but not sure of the practicalities in terms of geography and the small matter of rampant sectarianism.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 15, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> OKAY in principle, but not sure of the practicalities in terms of geography and the small matter of rampant sectarianism.


 
On the first point, we only currently have one anti-cuts group in the north (with talk of another covering the north west) so would presumably be best to host it in the south. On the second point, yeah will always be a problem, but from what I can gather there is only one RTW group in Wales, most of the groups seem to be broad. I don't think Wales would be as riven by sectarianism as across the UK - could be wishful thinking! Biggest issue would probably be approach towards assembly cuts. Ah well, just an idea.


----------



## niclas (Jan 18, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> On the first point, we only currently have one anti-cuts group in the north (with talk of another covering the north west) so would presumably be best to host it in the south. On the second point, yeah will always be a problem, but from what I can gather there is only one RTW group in Wales, most of the groups seem to be broad. I don't think Wales would be as riven by sectarianism as across the UK - could be wishful thinking! Biggest issue would probably be approach towards assembly cuts. Ah well, just an idea.



Agree 100% on the need for an all-Wales anti-cuts campaign... that was the point of this thread in the first place so nice that someone's brought it back on track after four months!

There was some pretty appalling sectarianism at the time of the poll tax but that didn't stop the campaign from succeeding. Anti-cuts campaign in Wales has to reflect the very real differences between the cuts in England and Wales and left activists have to be aware of those differences (no additional tuition fees, keeping EMA, no privatisation of NHS).


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 19, 2011)

niclas said:


> Agree 100% on the need for an all-Wales anti-cuts campaign... that was the point of this thread in the first place so nice that someone's brought it back on track after four months!
> 
> There was some pretty appalling sectarianism at the time of the poll tax but that didn't stop the campaign from succeeding. Anti-cuts campaign in Wales has to reflect the very real differences between the cuts in England and Wales and left activists have to be aware of those differences (no additional tuition fees, keeping EMA, no privatisation of NHS).


 
Agreed - also, conversely, where the cuts are likely to hit in Wales. Cracking, we'll have a chat sometime anyway.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 19, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> Agreed - also, conversely, where the cuts are likely to hit in Wales. Cracking, we'll have a chat sometime anyway.


 
So what are the cuts in Wales that people are going to get angry enough to do something about?

Hospitals? I know that there was talk of closing Alaw (the cancer ward) in Ysbyty Gwynedd which caused trouble. The NHS trust responded to this by saying "we want people to get care at home" - without mentioning that District Nurses are being cut and likely to replaced by health carers!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 19, 2011)

NHS and education it seems at the moment, although I don't think we'll see the true cuts until after the assembly elections.

Got the situation with North Walian patients being refused treatment at English hospitals, which of course has a lot to do with the English foundation hospital system but also because the Betty Codswallop NHS trust or whatever its called can no longer cough up the cash. Also much talk of Welsh unis being merged, with the possibility of at least one merging with a uni over the border. And as for FA colleges, well they look fucked. Also, of course, there are a lot of cuts - to benefits, cg jobs etc - that Wales is not immune from.

EMA and fees were victories but unless the assembly sets a deficit then the cuts have to come from somewhere...


----------



## niclas (Jan 20, 2011)

Councils are making big cuts - RCT and Neath PT in particular it seems.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2011)

*Unions and Welsh councils' deal to spare jobs from cuts*

some sort of 'memorandum of understanding' between the assembly and Welsh councils

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-politics-12268072




			
				bbc said:
			
		

> Announcing the deal, the Welsh Assembly Government said it provided a consistent approach to cost cutting that would reduce the impact on any particular part of the workforce.
> 
> It said discussions about local finances will take place with "complete transparency" and will consider "all avenues for dealing with deficits including service delivery and council tax levels".


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 24, 2011)

ddraig said:


> some sort of 'memorandum of understanding' between the assembly and Welsh councils
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-politics-12268072


 
Neath Port Talbot as a template.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2011)

better blydi not be!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 24, 2011)

ddraig said:


> better blydi not be!



I'd put money on it, if I had any.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 30, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> *SATURDAY 19TH FEBRUARY
> PONTYPRIDD*
> *
> An all wales mobilisation of trade unions and community groups to demonstrate against the cuts.*
> ...


 
Old bill starting to get twitchy now.

Mood of staff in RCT is one of anger, likely to dominate this march.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 30, 2011)

i'll be there, if any other people going from cardiff maybe we could arrange to meet at the station. though maybe unions will be putting on a bus - lots of 'em have offices near where i live


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 30, 2011)

Udo Erasmus said:


> i'll be there, if any other people going from cardiff maybe we could arrange to meet at the station. though maybe unions will be putting on a bus - lots of 'em have offices near where i live


 
An Urban75 Bloc would be cool. I will let you know if i hear of any buses coming up.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 8, 2011)

Right -- an update on a few things.

*RCT: *Following the joint trade unions registering a dispute, RCT have today announced they are not prepared to participate in mediation with the Joint Secretaries of the WLGA and the Trade Unions. This is unheard of. It demonstrates that the council has no interest at all in any form of collective agreement.

The trade unions now have no alternative but to initiate a ballot for industrial action.

Why a Labour council has chosen to go down this route in any-body's guess. Senior members of the CLP are not happy and having a ring around - it is thought that perhaps councillors do not realise what is going on!

*Pontypridd rally against the cuts 19th feb* - momentum for this is building quite a head of steam, with many unions mobilising.
*
Cardiff rally outside Liberal - Con Conferences 5th March* - police shitting themselves. They have banned all marches in the city that weekend and the TUC will now be holding a ticketed rally in Sophia Gardens with speakers and such like - all within a specially erected fence  

Several unions have expressed 'disappointment' at this decision - some are even saying they will march without the TUC and fuck the police.

*National Demonstration against the cuts London 26th March* - the police are REALLY shitting themselves over this. they have now decided to ban all buses from the centre of London. Busses from Wales and the west will be parked up at Wembley and people will be expected to get the tube into central London for the demo.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 9, 2011)

that is some scary shit Clint!  

Nicky Wire of Manics wading in on side of libraries
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/9390934.stm



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> Wire told The Guardian: "So often absolutely ordinary in appearance, a good library should offer escape routes down the most extraordinary avenues, pathways into different worlds from the one you've left outside.
> 
> "Ridding our villages, towns and cities of libraries, which are essential in shaping a nation's consciousness, seems like a direct attack on the soul of the country."


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 9, 2011)

Following RCT's refusal to negotiate, tonight's UNISON voted unanimously to start planning for industrial action. A Special General Meeting of the GMB agreed to do likewise.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 10, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> Cardiff rally outside Liberal - Con Conferences 5th March[/B] - police shitting themselves. They have banned all marches in the city that weekend and the TUC will now be holding a ticketed rally in Sophia Gardens with speakers and such like - all within a specially erected fence
> 
> Several unions have expressed 'disappointment' at this decision - some are even saying they will march without the TUC and fuck the police.


I was told today by Cardiff Trades Council people that the police haven't banned marches, and are happy for another march to go ahead in the city centre on the 5th... so no need to fuck the police, which is a blessing.
The TUC can have their guest-list only rally (democracy in action, kids!) and the rest of us can march elsewhere.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 10, 2011)

> Following RCT's refusal to negotiate, tonight's UNISON voted unanimously to start planning for industrial action. A Special General Meeting of the GMB agreed to do likewise.


Good luck Clint!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 10, 2011)

disgusting story on RCT unions all way down bottom of bbc Wales page 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-12409103


> Playing with livelihoods'
> 
> "The council remains engaged with the unions despite their approach and in the last week has tabled proposals to resolve a number of issues.
> 
> ...



good luck Clint!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> disgusting story on RCT unions all way down bottom of bbc Wales page
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-12409103
> 
> 
> good luck Clint!



to clarify..

Playing with livelihoods'

"The council remains engaged with the unions despite their approach and in the last week has tabled proposals to resolve a number of issues.

*No, there have been talks around several side issues not directly affected by the changes to terms and conditions. The proposals tabled (changes to standby/on call arrangements) have not gone anywhere near resolving the issues - in fact have pushed us closer to action.

As far as any other issues, the council have flatly refused to discuss the new contracts with the trade unions and are not even prepared to meet with the WLGA to discuss them.*

"We are staggered that the unions would rather see job losses and service cuts. 

*Not surprised he is staggerd, cos that is not what we want.*

"The only alternatives they have brought to the table are redundancies or a double digit hike in council tax. This is not an approach we are prepared to accept.
*
Poppy cock. We have tabled a huge raft of efficency savings which have been ignored. Also, we have never ever asked for a double digit council tax rise - nor do i think one would be necessary - just scare mongering*

"Such proposals from the unions are playing with the livelihoods of every single person employed by the council.

*Complete this sentence -- pot, kettle.....*

"Strike action by the unions will affect the public and the many vulnerable people who rely on the services the council provides.

*What about the low paid workers who are going to be driven closer to the bread line becasue of these changes?*

"The changes to terms and conditions mean we can offer the assurance that there will be no compulsory redundancies and no cuts to services." 

*Quite simply - that assurance is not sustainable*


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2011)

anyone know any details about this?
*Cardiff "Fun in the Park" event to show opposition to the cuts - on Saturday 5th March*


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2011)

oh it's the silly TUC ticketed rally! 



> 5th March
> Protest in the Park - Cardiff
> Leading Tory and Liberal Government Ministers will be at their Party
> conferences in Cardiff. We’ll be there - with fun and music in a
> ...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 11, 2011)

Cardiff Trades Council organising a march as well though ddraig!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2011)

ai i knows
was chatting with someone last night who explained that plod had no probs with march and alledgedly a top union official said something about lines of sight for snipers!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 11, 2011)

Haha! Panic on the streets of Cardiff innit


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 17, 2011)

ddraig said:


> oh it's the silly TUC ticketed rally!



Ticketed rally now off - full on march through city centre now going ahead.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 17, 2011)

Management in RCT have this week been literally driving around people's houses knocking on doors asking them to withdraw letters of protest attached to returned contracts. Failure to withdraw protest results in withdrawal of any compensation for loss of salary.

legal? yes! Moral? absolutely positively NO!

mass lobby of council meeting next Wednesday now being planned.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 18, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> Management in RCT have this week been literally driving around people's houses knocking on doors asking them to withdraw letters of protest attached to returned contracts. Failure to withdraw protest results in withdrawal of any compensation for loss of salary.
> 
> legal? yes! Moral? absolutely positively NO!
> 
> mass lobby of council meeting next Wednesday now being planned.


How does that work, Clint?
Can you break it down and explain it for a stupid bugger?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 18, 2011)

llantwit said:


> How does that work, Clint?
> Can you break it down and explain it for a stupid bugger?


 
Ok, i'll have a go

RCT issued a section 188 notice in November, which signalled the commencement of 90 days negotiations with a view to dismiss over 10,000 people and re-engage on lesser terms and conditions.

On December 28th they informed the unions that negotiations were at an end and there would be no more talks - they had decided what the new terms and conditions would be, and that was that.

They then issued everybody with a new contract and asked them nicely to sign it before 18th Feb. There was no obligation to sign, but they made a compensation offer to everybody who was either being down graded or losing car allowances. the offer was the equivalent of one years worth of loss (ie if your pay was going down by £1,000 a year, they would give you a grand if you signed the contract).

They made it clear that if you did not sign by today (18 feb) you would then be given 90 days notice of termination of contract - and at the same time offered a new contract to sign. This time, there would be no compensation.

UNSION took legal advice as to whether or not this constituted bullying and whether it was legal. The answer was that yes, it may well be bullying, but it was legal. The council was under no obligation to pay anyone compensation (although in the past when such changes have taken place RCT has protected salaries for three years). So technically it was not punishing people who did not sign by today - it was rewarding people who did sign. 

They also made it clear that anyone who accepted compensation for the loss of essential car users allowance would still be expected to provide a car for council use.

UNISON wrote to all its members and advised - if no compensation was due then simply not sign. if compensation was due then sign but include a letter stating that they were signing under protest (a fairly common practice).

RCT went ballistic and said they would not accept any protest because no-one was obliged to sign. This is correct, but not many people are in a position to turn down (in some cases) several thousand pounds worth of sweetener.

In between Unison giving the advice and RCT responding, several people returned their contract with the protest letter. HR then drove around knocking on peoples doors to give them the option to withdraw their protest or lose compensation.

So - heavy handed and morally dubious tactics have been used, but they can now say that the majority of staff voluntarily accepted the new terms and conditions and that very few people were unhappy.

There are still some people who have not signed. they will now be issued with a termination notice and a new contract. They have made it clear that staff must now sign the new contract or don't bother coming to work on 1st June when the contracts kick in. They would not be allowing anyone to not sign or to continue working under protest. Thus avoiding any claims for unfair dismissal or unlawful deduction of wages.

Sneaky, sneaky, sneaky, FUCKING SNEAKY.

Remember, this is a labour council.

The local CLP and Carl Sargent have sat down with the leader of the council to ask him to behave a bit less confrontationally - they are worried about how the Labour Party are going to come out of this in future elections. It would appear he does not give a shit.

Hope that clarifies.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 18, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> *SATURDAY 19TH FEBRUARY
> PONTYPRIDD*
> *
> An all wales mobilisation of trade unions and community groups to demonstrate against the cuts.*
> ...



reminder - although  I hope not needed.


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 20, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> Ok, i'll have a go
> 
> RCT issued a section 188 notice in November, which signalled the commencement of 90 days negotiations with a view to dismiss over 10,000 people and re-engage on lesser terms and conditions.
> 
> ...





Shit. That is fucking horrible.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 21, 2011)

Bloody hell Clint - thanks for that.
Wasn't sure what status the letter of protest had in the whole thing, but that explains it really well.
Shit. Bastards.
It seems like they took really watertight advice from some fucker of an employment lawyer somewhere. Labour council my arse. 
Also telling that the two biggest shits among the councils in Wales seem to be RCT and Neath Port Talbot, who have the biggest majorities. Is that the case? Just a case of a complacent two fingers up to the electorate in the knowledge they'll probably get in next time anyway?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 21, 2011)

llantwit said:


> Bloody hell Clint - thanks for that.
> Wasn't sure what status the letter of protest had in the whole thing, but that explains it really well.
> Shit. Bastards.
> It seems like they took really watertight advice from some fucker of an employment lawyer somewhere. Labour council my arse.
> Also telling that the two biggest shits among the councils in Wales seem to be RCT and Neath Port Talbot, who have the biggest majorities. Is that the case? Just a case of a complacent two fingers up to the electorate in the knowledge they'll probably get in next time anyway?


 
The last time a labour council went head to head with the unions in RCT Plaid Cymru romped home in the following election.

the labour group are meeting tomorrow, we will be making sure every councillor knows all the facts - so no excuses like 'we did not know'.

Full council meeting wednesday evening - which will be well attended by the trade unions.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 21, 2011)

speeches from the post march rally http://www.youtube.com/user/londavid1#p/u


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2011)

Tebbit sticks the knife in 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-12526733



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> But Gemma Griffiths said: "I made this film because I grew up in a family in poverty and I think the benefit reform is a bad idea because it will push Merthyr into deeper poverty than it already is."
> 
> The sisters spoke to a number of benefit claimants who face losing out because of changes to the rules, and they both believe cutting benefits in the current economic climate will make poor people in Merthyr poorer.
> 
> ...


he loves it


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2011)

prog on bbc1 Wales now 
week in week out


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 23, 2011)

ddraig said:


> prog on bbc1 Wales now
> week in week out


 
I watched it...what a cunt Tebbit is.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Feb 23, 2011)

Got this report of events earlier  - _"Hundreds of council workers stormed into into RCT council meeting to stop the vote to attack 10,000 workers and terms and conditions. Mayor threatened to call in the police and half the council walked. The police are not coming in anymore things have calmed down for now but people feel confident. We haven't even reached the main bit yet."_


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 24, 2011)

Udo Erasmus said:


> Got this report of events earlier  - _"Hundreds of council workers stormed into into RCT council meeting to stop the vote to attack 10,000 workers and terms and conditions. Mayor threatened to call in the police and half the council walked. The police are not coming in anymore things have calmed down for now but people feel confident. We haven't even reached the main bit yet."_



it was indeed an exciting and interesting meeting, with much heckling and such like, but i am afraid it was not quite as exciting are has been painted here.

For 'hundreds of council workers' - read thirty to forty council workers and some assorted trots.

for 'stormed into into RCT council meeting to stop the vote to attack 10,000 workers and terms and conditions' - read filed into the public gallery to listen to the debate.

the meeting was adjourned for a few minutes - but the police who were already in attendance were not really interested in getting involved.

here is a press release from UNISON



> *The full council meeting of Rhondda Cynon Taf Council was adjourned on 23rd February, as the council tried to clear the public gallery and conduct its business behind closed doors. Following a walk out of opposition councillors and intervention from the Branch Secretaries of UNISON and the GMB, together with the reluctance of the police in attendance to intervene, common sense prevailed and the meeting continued – although any dissent about the implementation of new staff terms and conditions was stifled with a mix of disinformation, denial and deflection of blame.*
> 
> Council Leader, Russell Roberts tried to blame the trade unions and the Westminster government while Lib Dem councillors tried to blame the Welsh Assembly for changes that are being made to staff terms and conditions in RCT by the Labour led council.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 24, 2011)

cheers Clint

Cardiff budget going through Council this afternoon
next item on agenda 
http://connect.cardiff.public-i.tv/site/player/pl_v7.php?a=54130&t=&m=wm&l=en_GB#agnd


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Feb 24, 2011)

apologies my sources was obviously a bit excitable, he told me today that he counted 90 people in the chamber.

shouted "scum! libdem scumbag" at rodney berman today as he walked into city hall.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 24, 2011)

Udo Erasmus said:


> apologies my sources was obviously a bit excitable, he told me today that he counted 90 people in the chamber.
> 
> shouted "scum! libdem scumbag" at rodney berman today as he walked into city hall.


 
In fairness, it was an exciting and vibrant meeting. If he counted 90, he must have been including the councillors. 

I have spoken to people to day who have not quite grasped the concept that only the councillors could speak or vote. I will confess though, the funniest part of the meeting was when everyone in the gallery voted against the budget.


----------



## niclas (Feb 24, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> The funniest part of the meeting was when everyone in the gallery voted against the budget.



I like that as a concept...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Udo Erasmus (Feb 26, 2011)

Natwest Bank on Cardiff Queen Street currently under occupation. Cops just arrived


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 26, 2011)

Udo Erasmus said:


> Natwest Bank on Cardiff Queen Street currently under occupation. Cops just arrived



is there a web presence, twitter feed or what ever we can follow for this?


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Feb 26, 2011)

over now. lasted less than an hour.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 18, 2011)

*One man's 166-mile march from Cardiff to London to campaign against the cuts*



> A civil servant feels so strongly about the Government's budget cuts that he intends to walk 166 miles from Cardiff to London to join the March for the Alternative on Saturday March 26.
> 
> Richard Evans, 46, who has been training in the evenings and weekends for the epic week-long journey sets off this Saturday March 19 and says he is on a personal quest to raise awareness of the damage which the Government's savage cuts are doing to public services and local communities.


http://www.tuc.org.uk/union/tuc-19343-f0.cfm


----------

